# how to get my hedgehog to trust me?



## hedgehoglover4321 (Jul 29, 2021)

ive tossed my old shirt for him to use when he sleeps and he uses it
ive hand fed him
ive givin him exercise

but he still goes in defence even after sniffing me

what now?


----------



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

Hedgehogs are patience pets, so just give him some time. It took my boy a couple of months to get used to me, and even now he still huffs at me. It's normal, and building a bond just takes time.  You should spend at least thirty minutes a day bonding with your little guy. You can just take him out and put him in a blanket and let him sleep in your lap. That's what I did (and still do) with my hedgehog, and he loves it. It's a great way to bond.


----------



## davisrad1 (Aug 6, 2021)

hedgehoglover4321 said:


> ive tossed my old shirt for him to use when he sleeps and he uses it
> ive hand fed him
> ive givin him exercise
> 
> ...


I want to suggest, Plz tell me modish astroworld tour shirt is good or not?


----------



## joeblack (9 mo ago)

I'm interested in learning more about official Ranboo merchandise. Please direct me to where I may learn more about this.


----------

